# carve totam pole?



## flashy (Nov 25, 2007)

I meant 'totEm' pole.....

I have a large pine near my house I am going to cut down before it falls on the house. I was thinking about leaving a 15' +/- pole standing and try and carve a totem pole type lawn ornament. Should I let it cure first, or carve it right away?
Then,what would you suggest to preserve it after it is done? I have 50 gal of used engine oil that would soak in and prevent rot. I know its not a 'green' strategy, but it would be recycling. My grandpa had a wagon that following the threshing machine around with tools and lubricants. Over the years it soaked up alot of spilled oil, and is preserved to this day.


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 25, 2007)

I would carve it right away


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree with mark....Also on tree carvings I'd drill 4 or 5..... 2" dia holes a foot deep, by the base, and periodically fill them with fuel oil......if you want it black, motor oil stains black, it is no worse than any other stain..... ecologically...


----------

